# 625 How to make record to TV2 stick?



## Hook (Aug 2, 2004)

I've had the 625 for a couple of weeks now and love it. One thing I have not been able to figure out is telling it which TV to record to. It is in Dual Mode. There does not seem to be an option to tell it to record a show to TV2 (the only time I see that option is when I want to record a show that I am watching).

The other thing that baffles me is making a recording stay on TV2. On TV2 I have selected to to record shows in the future. After setting it up, all looks fine, scroll through the guide and there is the little 2. The next day, the show and all the future recordings have moved to TV1. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Menu > 8 > 6 and verify that Activation is set to Enable and Record Preference is set to TV2.


----------



## Hook (Aug 2, 2004)

Mmm. OK, I'll check this when I get home. I have only set the preference from TV1. I have not tried setting a preference on TV2 and I think thats what your saying. All I really want is for the programming to stay as originally input. Initially I had the preference set to TV2, and everything went to TV2, but I have not tried the setting the preference from TV2.

Would be nice if there was a way to tell it which TV to record to and have it stay there.


----------



## helmet (Feb 26, 2006)

For programmed shows in dual mode, doing what kmcnamara says should cause the recording to stick on TV2. This works for me. The only time it records to TV1 is when something is already recording on TV2.

The other comment you made is something that has been driving me nuts and is my biggest complaint about the 625. In fact I just posted it in another forum - if a show has already begun, you can select to record on either TV1 or TV2, but not if the show has not started. This is a big inconvenience if I'm watching TV on TV2 and want to record something in a few minutes. I either have to change the Record Plus setting or wait until the show starts to select TV1. If I don't and set the recording, I get kicked off of TV2 when the recording begins.

I'd like to think there's a good reason for this oddity but I have no idea what it is.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

My solution to that problem is I've purchased a 942 which will be used less than my 625 and the 942 TV2 will replace my 625 TV2. My 625 will now be set to single mode all the time.


----------



## Hook (Aug 2, 2004)

I guess I'll put up with the inconvenience as I don't see spending $600 for another receivers as a "solution". :lol:


----------

